# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Large (wide) single laundry trough

## smokyjoe

Hi All,
        We've got a 6 month old baby, and she's starting to grow out of the portable baby bath that we have. Our house has no bath, and looking at options, we think the best way to solve this issue is to replace the double sink that we have in the laundry with a single trough. My first question:  *When it comes to the dimensions (for a counter mount), are the dimensions for the bowl, or end to end including the benchtop mount?* 
Our current double trough is 820mm (including mount). So I'm looking a for a single trough that will fill that space. Ideally it would be the same size or bigger, but not smaller. 
I've found this, which is almost what we want: https://www.masters.com.au/product/1...dry-trough-70l 
But it might be a little small. The other think I'd like is for it to have a curved bowl, something more like this: 50 x 24 x 60cm Stainless Steel Laundry Trough I/N 5140117 | Bunnings Warehouse  *Does anyone know where I could find something like this?* I've been googling for a while, and it can't find a lot except for the one from masters above. I also don't mind Pattern No 3 from here: National Stainless Steel :: Troughs 
But I imagine it will be expensive. I know I could probably get something custom made or commercial grade, but I'd like to spend less than $500 if I can.  
Any tips?

----------


## johnc

Depending on the cost of the sink I wouldn't rule out replacing the bench top and fitting a standard off the shelf cheapy sink if the existing hole is to big

----------


## smokyjoe

Whilst I haven't ruled it out, a standard off the shelf sink is probably too small. The idea is to get a sink large enough to use as baby bath until she is a toddler.

----------


## casho

These guys might have something.  Stainless Steel Sinks | Commercial Sinks - 3monkeez Australia

----------


## smokyjoe

Thanks guys. For the cost and ease of acquisition, I'm going to have a look at the one from Masters that I linked to above. I hope it will fill the existing hole. Wide single troughs seem a bit rare in the domestic market.

----------

